
Mossberg: the iPhone 7 had better be spectacular - doener
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/23/11286052/walt-mossberg-apple-iphone-7-preview-predictions
======
coldtea
> _Mossberg: the iPhone 7 had better be spectacular_

Else what? Pundits have been "bored" with the iPhone ever since the original
iPhone... Apparently it didn't have enough pizazz either...

> _But these latest iPhones and iPads don’t break much new technology
> ground.They are derivative products —_

As they're meant to be. Was the nth iPod breaking much "technology ground",
especially it's cheaper, lower margin, variaties?

------
SCAQTony
Mossberg is getting grumpy, could this mean Apple is nearing an apex
creatively and technologically?

